# shrops results



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

my rafael went to his final kitten show today. he got 1st & bob in his open then 2 x 1st & 2 x 3rds in his sides. the classes were fairly big so nice he was even placed. 

candi was there but had her ic w/h today. though the judge in question w/h virtually everything lol... :scared: she got 2 x 2nd & 1 3rd sides. i won't show her anymore, she doesn't really have the 1/3 required white. plus she's not too fond on the car bless her. she is fine at the show though.

tired out now. busy day.


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> my rafael went to his final kitten show today. he got 1st & bob in his open then 2 x 1st & 2 x 3rds in his sides. the classes were fairly big so nice he was even placed.
> 
> candi was there but had her ic w/h today. though the judge in question w/h virtually everything lol... :scared: she got 2 x 2nd & 1 3rd sides. i won't show her anymore, she doesn't really have the 1/3 required white. plus she's not too fond on the car bless her. she is fine at the show though.
> 
> tired out now. busy day.


Congrats!

I was their today and I heard about the judge you are on about the lady I went with got 1s with her MC then had it stripped as she was aaprently in the wrong couler class!

Think a lot of the judges supposed to be their couldnt go because of the weather!!!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done on your results Vicky. Judge in question is a very good judge - strict but fair though and everyone was run ragged yesterday with lots of extra classes handed out and then one judge had to leave part way through the show as she was very poorly 

My feet still haven't recovered from running round like a loony during stewarding :biggrin:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol i know he is :001_cool: i didn't expect candi to get one anyways i took her to keep raf company in the car.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> my rafael went to his final kitten show today. he got 1st & bob in his open then 2 x 1st & 2 x 3rds in his sides. the classes were fairly big so nice he was even placed.
> 
> candi was there but had her ic w/h today. though the judge in question w/h virtually everything lol... :scared: she got 2 x 2nd & 1 3rd sides. i won't show her anymore, she doesn't really have the 1/3 required white. plus she's not too fond on the car bless her. she is fine at the show though.
> 
> tired out now. busy day.


Hi,

Well done Rafael!! Glad you had a good day Vicky. Hope you aren't too tired today.

Its a shame about Candi, very frustrating when that happens. I think some judges just have bad days don't they?

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks. It was a fair result for candi, she was very lucky to get an IC last time.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well done everyone, lulu got her 2nd cc so i was chuffed to bits, iam just keeping my fingers crossed for the cov and leicester:thumbup:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done to you and your cats glad you had a good day


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

weldone lulu, she'll do great at the cov & leic i am sure


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> well done everyone, lulu got her 2nd cc so i was chuffed to bits, iam just keeping my fingers crossed for the cov and leicester:thumbup:


Lulu looked lovely Jen - she has such good British type and lovely coat quality. I didn't get her in any of our classes but did have a stroke and tummy rub when my judge was writing up another cat. My judge also came and commented on her too - she is such a showgirl  presenting her belly and purring her head off!

Well done - can't see that 3rd CC being a problem!

So sorry I missed you but am not doing any jobs at the C&L so plan to talk to people ALL day lol

Sarah x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

jen and the lovely Lulu,really well done:biggrin:Also well done on Raf's awards Bi


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations, great results xx


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

well done...I think I had the pleasure of handling him...it was a busy show on the stewarding front


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think you did Sue if you were with J Jones.


----------

